# Rose ears



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi everyone. I got a Razor's Edge Bully from a guy in Sacramento, and everyone of my dogs ancestors and Parents had their ears cropped. I don't believe in this so I am keeping his ears. My question is, what does a bully's ears look like if they are perfectly rose when they are a pup? He is 4 months now, and his ears are perfectly rose...but I scavenged through dozens of youtube videos until I found a couple that actually kept their dogs ears.

One guys bully looks almost just like mine and his Rose ears actually eventually went down! Doesn't make any sense.

When they were rose / transitioning





When they became flat





could this happen to my pup? I really like the floppy ears hahs.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

During the teething stage, a dog's ears will go every which way. There's no way to know for sure how they'll turn out, unless you tape them.

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/19079-how-glue-tape-natural-ears.html

This should help you out on how to tape their ears to get them a perfect rose.


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

ThaLadyPit said:


> During the teething stage, a dog's ears will go every which way. There's no way to know for sure how they'll turn out, unless you tape them.
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/19079-how-glue-tape-natural-ears.html
> 
> This should help you out on how to tape their ears to get them a perfect rose.


Haha, I am actually hoping they somehow come down. I have read on another pitbull forum that some bullies ears grow and the big heads shape + the growth in the ear causes them to go down.

I would really like to see pics of people's bullies on this forum, I don't understand why so many have to crop ears. Preference or not, I have seen only a handful of Bully pups with ears.


----------



## LovingPit (Mar 31, 2012)

How old is to old to glue or tape their ears?


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello there! I am from the Sacramento area as well. I don't know much about ears, all I know is that my boy holds his both ways lol.

Floppy ears:









A few days earlier with rose ears:


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Hello there! I am from the Sacramento area as well. I don't know much about ears, all I know is that my boy holds his both ways lol.
> 
> Floppy ears:
> 
> ...


Haha, CUTE! What did his ears look like when he was 3-4 months old?


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

LovingPit said:


> How old is to old to glue or tape their ears?


The best time to do it is during the teething period, for 2-4 weeks.

I was going to glue his ears in case they were disproportional but his ears are right on the dot proportioned...so I figured why bother.


----------



## Jay724 (Jun 11, 2012)

Here's my pup at 6 months with his natural ears.


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

Jay724 said:


> Here's my pup at 6 months with his natural ears.


I love his ears!

What did they look like at 3-4 months?

My boy's ears look exactly like the gluing and taping sticky thread










I am happy that they are proportionate, but I have just seen ears goo batty, turn flagpole (very undesirable), floppy..etc etc.

I love ears!


----------



## Jay724 (Jun 11, 2012)

Brucie said:


> I love his ears!
> 
> What did they look like at 3-4 months?
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I have no clue because I got him when he was 6 months. I've only had him for less than a month. But I'm totally with you I love ears too. Lol I'd like to see more pics of your pup. He's lookin good.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Not sure if you just want some samples of natural ears from puppy to adult?

Couple weeks old:









this is my boy around 3 months

















his ears now:








Ignore the shirt, he had a tumor I was protecting:


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

Jay724 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I have no clue because I got him when he was 6 months. I've only had him for less than a month. But I'm totally with you I love ears too. Lol I'd like to see more pics of your pup. He's lookin good.







































these were taken at about 11 weeks



ames said:


> Not sure if you just want some samples of natural ears from puppy to adult?
> 
> Couple weeks old:
> 
> ...


He is so cute! His ears are perfect. I don't know why, but I am obsessed with ears. I don't understand why so many people crop. Health wise or aesthetically...pro ears!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

HAHA thank you! I love them too  a LOT of people love the look of the head without the ears, its a more regal look for them, or the shape of the head isn't lost around cute ears . i don't see it either though lol, I am also pro ears for my pups, BUT to each their own  I could post like 10,000 ear pics of my boy and bore the crap outta you, love them all, lol.


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

ames said:


> HAHA thank you! I love them too  a LOT of people love the look of the head without the ears, its a more regal look for them, or the shape of the head isn't lost around cute ears . i don't see it either though lol, I am also pro ears for my pups, BUT to each their own  I could post like 10,000 ear pics of my boy and bore the crap outta you, love them all, lol.


Umm I could totally look at a million ear pics of your pup

:woof:


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

HAHA thank you!!!! me too, lol I love pictures of all the pups!!! lol


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

at around your pups age or w/e










at 1 year of age


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

My female has natural ears.

4 months:










Almost 3 years:










She never went through the wonky ear stage many pups go through. They have always been rose prick.


----------



## Jay724 (Jun 11, 2012)

Brucie said:


> these were taken at about 11 weeks
> 
> He is so cute! His ears are perfect. I don't know why, but I am obsessed with ears. I don't understand why so many people crop. Health wise or aesthetically...pro ears!


You got yourself a good looking Bully. He kinda looks like my Bo with the ****** eyes. Lol. And his ears are perfect.


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

rodrigo said:


> at around your pups age or w/e
> 
> 
> 
> ...












cutness overload, I love his eyes. They look green?



Pink said:


> My female has natural ears.
> 
> 4 months:
> 
> ...


They look reagal I love them, I have never seen such a perfect set of rose ears. I think I have seen you on another pitbull forum (pitbull chat).

Is your pup named Torque. Seriously one of the nicest looking bullies I have EVER seen. Nice head, strong upper body, smaller rear.

Brucie is 100% razors edge I hope he looks somewhat like Torque. I would love to see what he looked like as a pup.



Jay724 said:


> You got yourself a good looking Bully. He kinda looks like my Bo with the ****** eyes. Lol. And his ears are perfect.


Thanks! 

Yea, the breeder I got him from keeps in touch, and he said that Brucie is one of the nicest RE pups he has produced. He breeds classic Bullies.


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Brucie said:


> They look reagal I love them, I have never seen such a perfect set of rose ears. I think I have seen you on another pitbull forum (pitbull chat).
> 
> Is your pup named Torque. Seriously one of the nicest looking bullies I have EVER seen. Nice head, strong upper body, smaller rear.
> 
> Brucie is 100% razors edge I hope he looks somewhat like Torque. I would love to see what he looked like as a pup.


Yep, I'm a mod over on PBC.

Thank you, I like her ears too.

Yeah, Torque is my other bully. He's an awesome boy, thanks. 

No problem. Here are a couple..

3.5 months:










4.5 months:


----------



## Jay724 (Jun 11, 2012)

Pink said:


> Yep, I'm a mod over on PBC.
> 
> Thank you, I like her ears too.
> 
> ...


Pink - What bloodline is Torque? He's such an awesome looking Bully! My Bo is mostly Gottiline with like 20 or 30% Razors Edge.


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you! He was so little.. I miss puppy Torque . He is Razors Edge.


----------



## Jay724 (Jun 11, 2012)

Pink said:


> Thank you! He was so little.. I miss puppy Torque . He is Razors Edge.


Now that's what a Razors Edge Bully should look like. I hope Bo doesn't turn out fat like some of the Gotty bullies on his Dad's side. So far it looks like he's getting his mom's genes. lol


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

Jay724 said:


> Now that's what a Razors Edge Bully should look like. I hope Bo doesn't turn out fat like some of the Gotty bullies on his Dad's side. So far it looks like he's getting his mom's genes. lol


Gotti is a really nice lookin bloodline. He also wasn't short or fat, BYBs breed english bulldogs into their bullies which don't make them american bullies anymore imo. So they end up looking like blue warthogs.

A true Gotti Am Bully is really good looking. Your dog is really really good looking.


----------



## Jay724 (Jun 11, 2012)

Brucie said:


> Gotti is a really nice lookin bloodline. He also wasn't short or fat, BYBs breed english bulldogs into their bullies which don't make them american bullies anymore imo. So they end up looking like blue warthogs.
> 
> A true Gotti Am Bully is really good looking. Your dog is really really good looking.


Thanks a lot! Yeah right now all we do is walk 2 times a day about 2 miles or so. I'm gonna be making a flirt pole this weekend, hopefully he likes it. No jumping of course, he's still growing.

If my pup can look half as good as Pink's Torque I'd be happy.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

My pups ears have been all over the place. At three months his ears were one up, one down.









Then it went both down at around five months









Now at seven months he seems he has lost all of his baby teeth and doesn't show anymore signs of teething. Now both of his ears are up all the time









He still has more to go till he is one so his ears can change but they seem pretty stable where they are at lol


----------



## Jay724 (Jun 11, 2012)

Kai said:


> My pups ears have been all over the place. At three months his ears were one up, one down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now he's got a natural crop. Lol.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Jay724 said:


> Now he's got a natural crop. Lol.


I couldn't keep those ears down even if I wanted to lol


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

Kai said:


> I couldn't keep those ears down even if I wanted to lol


Gotta say they look pretty adorable haha.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Brucie said:


> Gotta say they look pretty adorable haha.


Thank you! lol I love them. Gives him such character.


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

Pink said:


> Thank you! He was so little.. I miss puppy Torque . He is Razors Edge.


Hey pink how much does Torque weigh? Just curious.


----------



## Pink (Jun 29, 2011)

Brucie said:


> Hey pink how much does Torque weigh? Just curious.


He's 65lbs.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

Brucie said:


> cutness overload, I love his eyes. They look green?


his eyes are amber, they were green up until 4 months


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Kai;528054 [IMG said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v321/aimesss/IMG_0468.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG those are absolutely the best ears!! HAHA do they go down when he is sleeping? What about when he is determined? do they just go back but still up. OMG such a cute boy!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Bumble Bee ( RIP ) had gorgeous ears.









Snoop 









Faith had great ears as a pup and now one stands on end lol









I prefer crops so the majority of mine are done that way.









Lil Mom (RIP)


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> Bumble Bee ( RIP ) had gorgeous ears.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow perfect, all of them.


----------



## Orca-man (Jun 4, 2012)

So I have a question here. 
What are "rose ears" is there any benefit?
or is it just cosmetic?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Orca-man said:


> So I have a question here.
> What are "rose ears" is there any benefit?
> or is it just cosmetic?


Rose ears are just a natural ear. They call them that cuz of the shape


----------



## Orca-man (Jun 4, 2012)

oh, ok. . .for sure lol


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

ames said:


> OMG those are absolutely the best ears!! HAHA do they go down when he is sleeping? What about when he is determined? do they just go back but still up. OMG such a cute boy!


Hahaha thankyou i love his ears too!!! When he sleeps they are just as up lol and same when he's determined. When he's in trouble the do go all the way back like he's flying haha when he hears something behind him he can control one ear to turn back to get a better listen  his ears are such a big part of his personality. Your boy is adorable, he looks like such a sweet pup!


----------

